# FS: [PRICE DROP] Stacking Tanks, Emperor 400s, AC70s, Lee's Gravel Vac, & Misc.



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

For sale:

*1. Two 25 gallon tall tanks on a stacking metal stand*









​









Each tank measures 24" x 12" x 20", back is spray painted black, and comes with a light and canopy. Both emptied out, cleaned, and ready to go.


Black silicone tank: $35
Clear silicone tank (has a small cosmetic chip on one of the edges): $25
Stacking stand: $30
All together: $80

*2. Two BNIB Emperor 400 Bio-Wheel Power Filters* 1 remaining










Brand new Emperor 400 filters with unused media cartridges and bio-wheels. I turned one on for 5 seconds and then realized that the flow is too much for my tanks! My loss, your gain. J&L and BigAl's list them for $67 after tax.


Emperor 400 filter: $50 each

---------

_ I have some sponges and carbon for these filters._

*3. Filters (all prices o.b.o.)*











SOLD
SOLD
SOLD 
SOLD
SOLD 
SOLD

*4. Misc. Stuff*

Make me an offer for the following stuff:










7. SOLD
8. Small Plastic plant
9. Black Marina Gravel Vacuum (see below for blue one.)
10. Breeding Traps (2 available)
11. Small Black Fish Net (Green net is sold.)
12. SOLD
13. SOLD
14. SOLD










15. Lee's Ultimate Gravel Vac (25 feet). This one includes a metal faucet adapter, much better than the cheap plastic one: $30

Not pictured:

16. 24" Black Bendable Bubble Wand (2 available) - Brand new. $5 each

=========================

I will be checking my inbox more than this thread, so please PM me if interested. First come first served, pick-up is in Richmond.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

pending sales and availability updated


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

some items sold, prices updated, added gravel vac


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks like a 37G tank to me. It's so tall.

oops my fault.. it's 12"x24" footprint.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

availability updated


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not shopping, but I did want to compliment you on your presentation. Nicely done.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

why thank you! I find pics are helpful when selling a lot of stuff


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

tanks pending sale


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

where are you located?
I am interested in one or two of your filters.

Rick


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

price drop on tanks, stuff added, availability updated


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

1 emp 400 sold, 1 remaining


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

AC20s sold, bump to the top


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Did you sell your ac70's


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

updated. Sold 1 AC70 last night, 1 still available. PM if interested


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

filters sold, will merge remaining items with other thread


----------

